# 2000 Jetta TDI Trunk wont open



## Pugetsoundconversions (Mar 10, 2008)

OK... First time post...
The trunk in my wife's Jetta will not open. I checked the Valet lock to make sure that was not the culprit. I climbed through the back seat and took the trip panel off and manually opened the trunk. That being said the Manual (using the key) method didn't work either. I can hear the relay clicking when the button is pressed on the FOB or the door panel switch is used but nothing happens. Once I re-closed the trunk the Manual Key method opened it once, but then never again. Any ideas? Any pictures of the wiring so I can start tracing it backwards?


----------



## s10ryan (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: 2000 Jetta TDI Trunk wont open (Pugetsoundconversions)*

x2!! im having the same problem with me 01 Jetta GLS


----------



## 12veeRsix (Dec 14, 2007)

I wanna say that the electronic switch for the trunks can go bad. Try replacing that maybe?


----------



## Pugetsoundconversions (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (12veeRsix)*

Located the problem. On the driver side of the trunk lid there is a wiring harness that connects the trunk to the body. Inside the loom I found two exposed wires and one severed wire. I soldered new sections of wire for all the wires since they are all in bad shape, re-loomed them, and everything works fine!


----------



## Shouse (Jul 2, 2009)

mmm I have a '00 Jetta as well but I doubt I share the same problem as you. Manually opening w/ the key does work for me, but nothing else. 
Can we go into detail more about this electronic switch?


----------



## 12veeRsix (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: (Shouse)*

The latch in the trunk is released electronically. Yes the latch is mechanical, but I think it is controlled by some sort of solenoid. That may not be working properly. When you hit the trunk release button on your key look at the latch to see what happens.


----------



## s10ryan (Aug 5, 2005)

actually i went to the dealer today we talked and worked on it a bit and came to the conclusion that the little bar inside the latch is broke.
if you goto the TDI forum they have a nice write up on it
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=81603
with my key you have to give a little more power turning the key to get it to work.
its just something that happens with the jetta from time to time im told
hope that helps!


_Modified by s10ryan at 7:32 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## dubinupnorth (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (s10ryan)*

i have the same issue from what i have been told by a few guys its a little clip or connector and it cost like 30 bucks for the part fml so many problems from my mk fail


----------

